# Lancaster County, PA 10/07/12



## FJV (Dec 21, 2008)

Please note that the annual tour in Lancaster County, PA will be held on 10/07/12.

See below link for an article.

http://www.engleonline.com/AdDesk/H...c?id=72640

See below link for ticket information.

http://www.rrmuseumpa.org/visitors/...rFlyer.pdf


FJV


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

My brother and sister-in-law just moved there. I'll have to visit and check this out, but not this year. How can I be informed of future events?


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Also be sure to check into these 2 events, also in the Lancaster area: 
The East Coast Large Scale Train Show (ECLSTS), held once or twice a year in York, PA, and 
Cabin Fever, held annually in January, also in York PA. 
As well as the Strasburg RR, the PA RR Museum, and the Train Collectors of America (TCA) - all in the vicinity. 
You can google for details on all of them. 
Jim Coplan (aka Dr. J) You can usually find me over in the Live Steam forum


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

The last date for tickets was tuesday for the tour. Which is today. I really want to go. I messed up the dates for tickets. Does anyone know how lenient they will be if i call tomorrow and ask for tickets??? I hope they will let me squeeze in ...


----------

